# Any trade ideas for Maggette?



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Now we have Al Thorton....it is likely Maggette will be traded. We have no chance for Garnett. J. O'Neal is probably not a good idea. Allen is gone, so Paul Pierce will likely stay. Who else can we trade Maggette for? AK47? Sign and Trade someone like G. Wallace?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

its too late. We could have had wright or allen today alone. 

Pretty much the teams who realized they had to make changes stepped up and did it. while the clippers fell asleep at the wheel.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

trade him for steve francis, he is reunited with mobley and maybe could get his career back on track. you also get a pg and i think it is worth the risk to trade for him.

francis
mobley
thornton
brand
kaman

not bad at all...


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

sam cassel and maggette for bibby


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

sam would never go along with that.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Guys on the Trail Blazer board are talking about maybe a J.Jack and Pryzbilla for Maggette trade. Or either Webster or Outlaw?

Francis for Maggette would be even better! But LA would have to throw in some other players to match up the contracts, which makes the deal difficult because I dont think Portland wants to take on more players/contracts.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> Guys on the Trail Blazer board are talking about maybe a J.Jack and Pryzbilla for Maggette trade. Or either Webster or Outlaw?
> 
> Francis for Maggette would be even better! But LA would have to throw in some other players to match up the contracts, which makes the deal difficult because I dont think Portland wants to take on more players/contracts.


Whatever, go ahead, just take him already. i don't care anymore, don't even give us a player in return, we'll take cash or maybe a 2025 2nd rounder will do.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Jack and pryzbilla would be great if the salaries matched up. Pryzbilla, a blocking and rebounding specialist would be a dunleavvy type guy. actually with the roster portland has there are TONS of guys id consider.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Send him to NY for QRich and a 2nd Round pick or two. Q will give us someone who can play the OffGuard position, along with the SF position, and help spread the floor. On top of that, Quentin has an exceptional post up game for a wing player, and can rebound. 

No, I don't want him because he's my favirote player, I want him because he would be an awesome fit on our squad right now, and, when healthy, can be an amazing role player.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Send him to NY for QRich and a 2nd Round pick or two. Q will give us someone who can play the OffGuard position, along with the SF position, and help spread the floor. On top of that, Quentin has an exceptional post up game for a wing player, and can rebound.
> 
> No, I don't want him because he's my favirote player, I want him because he would be an awesome fit on our squad right now, and, when healthy, can be an amazing role player.


Horrible trade idea, Qrich is way more injury prone than Maggette now, and has regressed quite a bit in his game. He blew up his stats in Phoenix (but who doesn't?), since then he's been look bad & overpaid, just like his buddy Miles.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> Horrible trade idea, Qrich is way more injury prone than Maggette now, and has regressed quite a bit in his game. He blew up his stats in Phoenix (but who doesn't?), since then he's been look bad & overpaid, just like his buddy Miles.


In the past two seasons, Maggette has played just 1.5 game per each season, go back an additional year, and Quentin plays about 5 more games per season, so I really don't see the more injury prone argument, oh yeah, and Q was on a team that has so much more talent, even at the wings. Q actually has an all around game, and unlike Corey, doesn't constantly whine and ***** about playing time to the point he'll kill the team chemistry.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Getting Monta Ellis would be encouraging. A really good trade would be if we could get both Ellis & Pietrus from Golden State. 

Maggette would be a great replacement for Richardson in their immediate future.

I'd love to see Matt Barnes on this team, but it just makes no sense with the glut of SF/PF's we got.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

lets get brewer from minnesota...maggette+thornton for brewer+james/jaric

would that work salary wise???


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> In the past two seasons, Maggette has played just 1.5 game per each season, go back an additional year, and Quentin plays about 5 more games per season, so I really don't see the more injury prone argument, oh yeah, and Q was on a team that has so much more talent, even at the wings. Q actually has an all around game, and unlike Corey, doesn't constantly whine and ***** about playing time to the point he'll kill the team chemistry.


Qrich:
05/06: 55 games, 8ppg, 4rpg, 2ast, 26min
06/07: 49 games, 13ppg, 7rpg, 2ast, 33min

Maggette:
05/06: 32 games, 18ppg, 5rpg, 2ast, 30min
06/07: 75 games, 17ppg, 6rpg, 3ast, 30min

Clipper's medical staff had a lot to do with Corey Maggette's injury last year, starting with misdiagnosis. Even with that, he made a solid recovery, Qrich has had 2 bad injury seasons in a row.

Maggette is a FAR more effective scorer, rebounding is similar, assists are similar, minutes are similar. I don't really care if a guy has a good "all around game", we need scorers, plain and simple. Maggette + another scorer would be ideal, since we often have trouble breaking 100... but it looks like we're forced to trade him and still have trouble getting into the 90's.

And you know very well that when Maggette starts, he's a superior player to Qrich, i know he's your favorite guy, but we'd be getting ripped off in that trade.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> lets get brewer from minnesota...maggette+thornton for brewer+james/jaric
> 
> would that work salary wise???


Wouldn't be a bad idea, I don't like James tho, he always seems to have trouble fitting with any team even though he's good individually.

I think it'd work and i'd really like Brewer on our team, but wouldn't it be strange to have Jaric back??


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> lets get brewer from minnesota...maggette+thornton for brewer+james/jaric
> 
> would that work salary wise???


James is a Rocket, they traded him for Juwan Howard. Jaric won't come back to the Clippers, just don't think he will, and I don't like that trade, plus, Minnesota would push for us to take Hudson or give their pick back, so no dice.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

how about maggette and Thorton for Rashard lewis?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

that would be interesting, although wed probably have to throw in another salary in order to get it to match whatever lewis wants in the sign and trade.

Not sure if seattle does that though.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

NOFX22 said:


> how about maggette and Thorton for Rashard lewis?


Sounds like a good idea, he'd definitely help our outside shooting and nearly as good at penetration as Maggette. 

I've always liked the Maggette for Lewis swap, he's like Paul Pierce-lite. If he can be signed for below $60, it's a good trade.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

How about Maggette and Gearld Wallace straight up?


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Doesnt Durant and Lewis play the same position? I believe Lewis wants to play in Houston.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

NOFX22 said:


> How about Maggette and Gearld Wallace straight up?



only problem is that wallace opted out of his contract and is now a free agent...


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> only problem is that wallace opted out of his contract and is now a free agent...


sign and trade I guess...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

NOFX22 said:


> sign and trade I guess...



now that is a trade i would love...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

If we trade Maggette, we need a point in return, not a wing. What would be the point if we get a wing when we deal Maggette? Nothing, nada. Thornton/Ross/Thomas have SF covered, will Wallace play the offguard position? I doubt that.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> If we trade Maggette, we need a point in return, not a wing. What would be the point if we get a wing when we deal Maggette? Nothing, nada. Thornton/Ross/Thomas have SF covered, will Wallace play the offguard position? I doubt that.


a SF who can shoot would help just as much as a PG would. i'm not sure, but you seem to be against the concept of 3-point shooting as a whole though.

With that said, Wallace is a bad idea, guys like Mike Miller, Rashard Lewis fit the mold that could be helpful to the clips.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

leidout said:


> a SF who can shoot would help just as much as a PG would. i'm not sure, but you seem to be against the concept of 3-point shooting as a whole though.
> 
> With that said, Wallace is a bad idea, guys like Mike Miller, Rashard Lewis fit the mold that could be helpful to the clips.



i like wallace, because unlike miller or lewis, wallace actually plays defense...it'd be mighty tough to score against our team in the paint with a frontcourt of kaman/brand/wallace...

lewis and miller definitely have the edge in 3pt shooting, but wallace was quite the scorer himself last year...although i do realize it was his contract year last year...


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Wallace is not really a shooter so I would rather take Mike Miller or Rashard Lewis....since we can get Paul Pierce or Ray Allen. =/


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

matador1238 said:


> Wallace is not really a shooter so I would rather take Mike Miller or Rashard Lewis....since we can get Paul Pierce or Ray Allen. =/



the thing is, we all know how much dunleavy values defense...would miller and rashard even get PT??? you all know the dunfather...wouldn't it be the corey situation all over again???


dunleavy would love wallace's defense and all-out attitude, and after the all star break, he averaged around 24 ppg....


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

I like the Portland trade. Get Jack, Pryzbilla and Webster for Maggette, Aaron Williams and filler. Get a young PG, third big behind Kamen and EB and we get Mobley a young backup who can shoot and has some potential


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> I like the Portland trade. Get Jack, Pryzbilla and Webster for Maggette, Aaron Williams and filler. Get a young PG, third big behind Kamen and EB and we get Mobley a young backup who can shoot and has some potential


Sounds good to me, Jack is gonna be good, i have no idea why he's on the block really.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> a SF who can shoot would help just as much as a PG would. i'm not sure, but you seem to be against the concept of 3-point shooting as a whole though.
> 
> With that said, Wallace is a bad idea, guys like Mike Miller, Rashard Lewis fit the mold that could be helpful to the clips.


I don't get where you think I'm against the concept of 3-point shooting, I just don't. Most of my favirote players are 3 point shooters, people like Q, House, Pike, Ray Ray, Korver, etc., but right now, if we deal Maggette, we should look to get some sort of PG in return. The Portland deal, I love. Maggette for Jack/Webster and whatever to make contracts work.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

That would make Portland even better this year???!!! And Maggette will kills everytime we meet!!!


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

maggette and cassel for bibby would be an awesome trade...i think both teams could agree...it seems like sacramento might want to rebuild...sam cassel's 6.15 mil expiring contract...maggette at a very reasonable price and probably get a contract ext for 10 million a year....and clips get a season veteran with a few good years left....

PG: Bibby (35 mpg)/Jordan (13 mpg)
SG: Mobley(32 mpg)/Ross(16 mpg)
SF: Thorton (25 mpg)/Ross(10 mpg)/Thomas(13 mpg)
PF: Brand(39 mpg)/Thomas(9 mpg)
C: Kaman(36 mpg)/Williams(12 mpg)

9 man rotation


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> sam would never go along with that.


so? its not up to him


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

leidout said:


> Wouldn't be a bad idea, I don't like James tho, he always seems to have trouble fitting with any team even though he's good individually.
> 
> I think it'd work and i'd really like Brewer on our team, but wouldn't it be strange to have Jaric back??


Mike James doesnt play for Minny anymore.

unless its a different james you are talking about, Mike James was traded to Houston.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

all this talk about free agents/trade possibly helping our team....ive come to the conclusion that plain and simple we need a good PG....livingston (when he was healthy) wasnt cutting it, whats the main difference between our good year and last year?? cassell...he was the key...now he isnt anymore now we need to turn to another PG...look at all the teams in the playoffs last year..they had very good pgs....nash, baron davis, deron williams, tony parker, billups, hinrich...im not saying that they all carried their teams by themselves but think about it..where would these teams be without them? clips last year had.... half the season cassell (old and injured), half livingston(under developed and injury prone), 1/3 jason hart (2nd or 3rd string PG)...and unless we get a good PG we will be the same as last year...bibby is on the trading block and so is artest...which means if artest is gone they will need to replace him at SF...sac would be crazy not to think about maggette at this point...although he is percieved as the inferior player to bibby, he actually puts up just at good numbers, if the clips werent in such a need for PG i would not trade maggette for bibby..but since the clips are in the most desperate need for PG this trade makes sense


----------

